# 2012 Routan Towing Package



## schoonervan (Oct 12, 2006)

I recently bought a 2012 Routan and found the towing package is required for towing up to 3600#. I am told by the dealer that the larger radiator is in the 2012. So are we down to the transmission cooler, hitch and wiring harness? or Is more required.

Anybody have experience with the 2012 compaired to the previous years? Do they have to get parts from Chrysler?

Any help will be appreciated. -- Bob


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

I bought the towing package with my 2011 and added at 2" hitch to tow my boat and perhaps a small camper. Unfortunately the front brakes on my van have been warped for most of the time that I have owned it so I really have never felt comfortable towing anything with it since they seemed to be challenged in even stopping the vehicle alone. The tow package and hitch, for me, has generally been a waste of almost $2000.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's a good read, seems the only thing missing for the tow package on NON equipped vans is the rear Nivomat shocks. Everything else is already in place. Be sure to read everything on the towing as there is a weight restriction in regards to trailer brakes.

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...g-suspension-trans-cooler-heavy-duty-radiator

@Clowncar---Go get some freebies at the dealer, you shouldn't be dealing with the warped brakes. I knew it would be a matter of time before the 11's started to see the brake problems. As far as not being able to stop I can't help you there, I have said it before and I'll say it again, I can almost put us through the windshield with our brakes. We're on our 3rd set all the way around and with 10K on them these have been the best ones yet, we would have already been warped by now.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Brake Fix*

ClownCar, Sorry to hear about your warped rotors. I'd be curious to know the production date on your '11, as I think this may be the first time I've heard of brake problems on the '11s. Absolutely get them fixed under the warranty at N/C. Don't let the dealer tell you that the rotors are "wear items" like many of the dealers were doing on the '09s and '10s, and not covered. I would guess that your van is an early production. By the way, I towed a loaded U-Haul trailer (10 footer) from Mass to Fla and found the replacement stock rotors and pads to be perfectly suited to towing with no problems, installed at the VW dealer for free.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

VWroutanvanman said:


> ClownCar, Sorry to hear about your warped rotors. I'd be curious to know the production date on your '11, as I think this may be the first time I've heard of brake problems on the '11s. Absolutely get them fixed under the warranty at N/C. Don't let the dealer tell you that the rotors are "wear items" like many of the dealers were doing on the '09s and '10s, and not covered. I would guess that your van is an early production. By the way, I towed a loaded U-Haul trailer (10 footer) from Mass to Fla and found the replacement stock rotors and pads to be perfectly suited to towing with no problems, installed at the VW dealer for free.



Someone has warped rotors on Chryslerminivan.net, and I'm sure there are more. I know that's only two people but like I said, there's probably more. The new 2012 Chrysler can be purchased with HD brake package if that tells you anything it tells you that they will be the ONLY vans with different brakes. The rear calipers are also different on the newer vans too compared to the 09 and 10 Routans, as seen in the link in my above post. Aftermarket rotors are the way to go, but for now get the freebies.


----------

